# Fabrica de bafles



## LUIS ANGEL RUSSO (Ago 24, 2009)

hola a todos. Queria saber si alguien conoce los bafles nacionales ROLLER o los DECOUD-ELECTROVOX. Mi duda es si son buenos , si alguien los escucho, porque por el precio no se que parlantes tendran. Yo ando buscando un par de bafles para un equipo hogareño de 70 + 70 .Valdra la pena hacerlos yo, que se lo que le voy a colocar o me tiro a alguno de estos. Agradezco algun consejo.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Ago 24, 2009)

Para mi te combiene armar tu propio bafle, porque asi aparte de obtener experiencia la haces a tus necesidades. Y un bafle no es para cualquier parlante sino que tienes que medir los parametros T/S de tus parlantes y procesarlos por un software para saber que tipo de caja utilizar,
Saludos. Aleex


----------



## jorgefer (Sep 1, 2009)

LUIS ANGEL RUSSO dijo:


> hola a todos. Queria saber si alguien conoce los bafles nacionales ROLLER o los DECOUD-ELECTROVOX. Mi duda es si son buenos , si alguien los escucho, porque por el precio no se que parlantes tendran. Yo ando buscando un par de bafles para un equipo hogareño de 70 + 70 .Valdra la pena hacerlos yo, que se lo que le voy a colocar o me tiro a alguno de estos. Agradezco algun consejo.


Esos baffles son para guitarra, no te sirven para audio, no tienen el rango de respuesta necesario. Si tenés tiempo y ganas, lo mejor es hacerlos vos mismo, te van a salir 1/3 de lo que te costarían unos comerciales similares. Y vas a aprender. Y te vas a divertir. Y los vas a mostrar y demostrar con legítimo orgullo, no es muy difícil. Acá en el foro vas a encontrar información. Para esa potencia te sugiero unos de 3 vías, con woofer de 12" y caja tipo reflector de bajos . Suerte!


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Feb 11, 2010)

hola yo justamente tengo un bafle decoud de bajos de 4 parlantes ,es antiguo pero de lo necional es ta muy bien condtruido lo note cuando comense a hacer comparativas de audio con otros bafles ,tiene unos bajos barbaros. a lo que si tube que un modulo con tweters y bocina para tener el rango completo .si tenes en vista algun decoud como el que tengo ,es una buena invercion


----------



## rogermoon (Nov 25, 2010)

esos bafles tienen un muy buen mueble, por ahi los parlantes no son de lo mejor, y te recomendaria que compres uno para bajo, ya que va a soportar mejor las frecuencias bajas


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Nov 25, 2010)

si decios que no son de lo mejor ,es que no los conoses o justo no pudiste probar este modelo ,me refiero a que el bafle es de 80 wats a pero casi siempre lo estoy castigando con un amplificador de 200 wats ,contiene 4 parlantes leea 1222 y se la aguantan ademas tengo el famoso modulo A con la altec 511 creo que para algo hogareño es mas que suficiente


----------

